# ED 2007 335i Coupe



## acf69 (Oct 2, 2006)

Let me try to give you a quick impression of my ED that took place 11/24:


Flew with United from Miami to Frankfurt on 11/22. Found a great rate at my favorite Website http://matrix.itasoftware.com/cvg/dispatch/prego and booked it via United.com. I paid $580 roundtrip all-inclusive which is not bad considering I booked only 8 days in advance.

Took the ICE train to Cologne from Frankfurt Airport (have a Bahncard as I take that train a lot). 55 minutes for ~100 miles cannot be beaten.

Flew to Munich from Cologne on Friday, for around EUR 30 incl. taxes. Check www.germanwings.de, they have some good deals.

Took the S8 and U6 to Freimann. Cost around EUR 8 and took 55 minutes. I think every American should try the great public transport in Munich and see what most of us are missing here. Took a short 10 minute walk to the Delivery Center.

Was pretty busy at Delivery Center, but mostly non-Americans. Couldn't find the Bimmerfest sign-in sheet. Saw Bernhard from a distance (he is a celebrity), but got served by a lady in her late 30s. Did a good job explaining everything.

My car was even nicer than I hoped. The black sapphire on black with gray poplar is stunning IMO. I took her out of the garage and decided to drive it around a bit.

Took the A9 direction Nuerenberg, and after I just passed the Allianzarena a horrible accident happened 5 cars in front of me. Luckily I kept distance and had to make a full stop going 120 kmh / 75 mph after 5 miles on odometer! No problem with the great brakes, I was the first car not part of the accident. Five cars were involved, two were totalled and the A9 was blocked. No injuries though (unbelievable considering these were all Opel Corsa's etc.). After 10 mins and getting one car out of the lane I was the first to pass. Quickly hit 100mph but turned around back to the City before I hit the A99.

Stayed at the Renaissance for $65 excl. taxes via Priceline. Great value for the money, clean rooms and good location (close to Subway & Autobahn). Spend the rest of the afternoon doing business before I picked up my wife at the Airport.

Saturday we spent in Munich as we used the U-Bahn to go to Marienplatz. Spend some time around there and my wife and I shared some observations: (1) People in USA are much more polite. In Germany you get bumped all the time without appologies. This is even worse in the Netherlands and we feel this is because there are too many people in a small space. (2) Munich is very "elite" oriented. Kids are dressed like business man etc. (3) You don't want to enter any "high-end" shops as the staff inside looks out of the window/door at you like "you cannot afford shopping here, so stay out". Very annoying, in the USA appearance is less important, people are welcome at Tiffanies with baseball caps. Not in Germany.

Head of to Frankfurt late afternoon, finally testing the engine a bit. My wife took the wheel just before Nuerenberg, but told me she was scared driving such a fast car and would only go slow. After she pulled out of the parking lot I started reading the manual. One minute I look at her and she was going 220 kmh! I asked her if she had any idea how fast she was going, and she replied "around 140 kmh". She almost fainted when she saw how fast she was going. The point I am trying to make is that it is a great car that is very stable even at high speeds.

Acceleration wise I didn't find my match in Germany. I had an M5 behind me once I hit some traffic and he was flashing like he wanted to pass me. However, I was behind another car so I decided to see what the car is worth. I floored it in 4th gear once I had freedom and the M5 couldn't follow. Eventually he started to catch up once I hit 200kmh and decided not to push it further. This was pretty common, I had porsche's and SLK's that couldn't keep up once I accelarated. Very impressive.

You don't see any Coupe's in Germany yet, let alone the 335i. Some of my friends say that they will not sell a lot of them for the price (around $85k in Holland, I payed half)

Spend some time in Frankfurt visiting friends. Car definately turned some heads. The best I can describe is that people are confused, since this Coupe is so different than the Sedan. I also think that a lot of people are irritated by the twin exhaust that is very unusual for non-M models.

Spend some time with my family in Amsterdam. Both my father and brother-in-law took it for a ride and were very interested. My father has a 530i but is also considering a 335i.

Took Lufthansa from Frankfurt to Miami today, very convenient flight. Always check seatguru.com and call the airline for a good seat. It is worth it.

Wife will take the car to Frankfurt on wednesday, then the wait begins. She really likes the car, and I guess that her driving it has benefits (she likes it more than I do). I guess I might see her 13-year old Fiat Punto at the dealer iso my 335 :rofl:
All in all a good experience. It was a kind of a bummer that this is the last time the car will be pushed to the limits as in the USA, well....

:thumbup:


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great time,I'm glad you pushed it too.There are places that you could do it here in the US,but they're far from Fl.......enjoy your car and post some pictures soon..take care


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Congrats! Take a look at this post of the 335 vs. the M5.

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=85335

The 335 is an awesome car!


----------



## acf69 (Oct 2, 2006)

dkotanto said:


> Congrats! Take a look at this post of the 335 vs. the M5.
> 
> http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=85335
> 
> The 335 is an awesome car!


Interesting. What I don't know of course is whether the M5 was flooring it or drinking a cup of coffee and reading a newspaper, while still keeping it close


----------



## acf69 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here one pic in the Renaissance garage


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

acf69,

Great write up. Dude, I'm so glad you didn't get snared in that pile up. Also, way cool that you dusted an M5. You have some very helpful tips, man. 

Finally, congratulations! :clap: :banana: It was a pleasure taking care of you and I can't wait to see more pics of your car and your travels. :thumbup:


----------



## acf69 (Oct 2, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> acf69,
> 
> Great write up. Dude, I'm so glad you didn't get snared in that pile up. Also, way cool that you dusted an M5. You have some very helpful tips, man.
> 
> Finally, congratulations! :clap: :banana: It was a pleasure taking care of you and I can't wait to see more pics of your car and your travels. :thumbup:


Thanks for your efforts as well. Promise me to call whenever a blue Fiat Punto is coming of the truck iso a black 335 :rofl:


----------



## jjd (Apr 27, 2003)

acf69 said:


> Interesting. What I don't know of course is whether the M5 was flooring it or drinking a cup of coffee and reading a newspaper, while still keeping it close


Great write up. You aren't going to beat an E60 M5. Not even close. A 4.5 sec car with 500 hp. But, twice the price. Congrats!


----------



## acf69 (Oct 2, 2006)

jjd said:


> Great write up. You aren't going to beat an E60 M5. Not even close. A 4.5 sec car with 500 hp. But, twice the price. Congrats!


Agreed, as said, not sure whether he put in the effort.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

acf69 said:


> Thanks for your efforts as well. Promise me to call whenever a blue Fiat Punto is coming of the truck iso a black 335 :rofl:


:bustingup Good one- I'm looking forward to that Fiat Punto, buddy!


----------

